# Gradle Ober und Unterordner zusammengefasst



## Nummer6800 (24. Nov 2018)

Hallo.

Haben von der Uni fertigen Code bekommen mit Gradlew und Code in Javadateien. Habe es dann importiert als Gradle in Eclipse.

In meiner IDE: Eclipse erscheint der Ordner "de.hhu.cs.dbs.internship.project"
Und nicht mehr die einzelnen Unterordner: de,hhu,cs,dbs,internship und project wie nachdem man es bei Github heruntergeladen hat.

Jedenfalls wenn die Ober und Unterordner so zusammengefasst werden, dann ist es kein Wunder das nichts mehr funktioniert.

Daher findet er die Hauptklasse nicht.
Bei Klasse Project kriege ich die Fehlermeldung:
The hierarchy of Project is inconsistent
Hauptklasse de.hhu.cs.dbs.internship.project.Project konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden.

Habe ich bei der Importierungen irgendetwas falsch gemacht? Wie kriege ich die einzelnen Unter und Oberordner hin?

Danke.


----------



## mrBrown (25. Nov 2018)

Das sind immer noch ganz normale Ordner und Unterordner. Eclipse stellt leere Packages nur in dieser Form dar, weil es meist deutlich übersichtlicher ist.


Lässt sich das ganze denn mit gradle direkt, ohne Umweg über Eclipse, bauen?


----------



## Nummer6800 (25. Nov 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Lässt sich das ganze denn mit gradle direkt, ohne Umweg über Eclipse, bauen?


Ohne Eclipse laeuft alles perfekt .. also gradle clean, build, dann run. Bekommt man das Programm zum Laufen.

"Cloud, beim anderen mal die Verwendung eines lokalen externen Speichermediums als Speicherort für das Projekt. Dann beschwert sich einfach Java. Die Lösung war die Verschiebung des Projekts ins lokale Dateisystem des Rechners."

Andere sollen deswegen das gleiche Problem gehabt haben. Ich habe es mit Pull von Github besorgt. Dann die import Moeglichkeit von Eclipse genutzt. Dort gradle ausgewaehlt. Hatte es unter Linux im workspace untergebracht. Das meint er doch mit "lokale Dateisystem"?
Gradle refresh habe ich auch ausgewaehlt...


----------



## mrBrown (26. Nov 2018)

Wenn es mit gradle baut, ist zumindest mit dem Projekt an sich alles richtig.


Warum es in Eclipse nicht läuft kann ich dir leider nicht sagen (mangels Eclipse-Nutzung), an der Darstellung der Ordner liegt es aber nicht.
Ist de.hhu.cs.dbs.internship.project.Project denn eine existierende Klasse mit main-Methode?


----------



## Nummer6800 (26. Nov 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Ist de.hhu.cs.dbs.internship.project.Project denn eine existierende Klasse mit main-Methode?


Sogar mit launch.

 public static void main(String[] args) 
        launch(args);


----------

